# Mejorar el sonido en el coche



## xeroki90 (Feb 22, 2009)

Buenas. Tengo un coche antiguo que solo recibe musica de radio o de cintas. Compré un emisor de fm para enchufarlo al mechero del coche y a el enchufarle un mp3. El problema es que la frecuencia que emite no consigue pisar ninguna de las emisoras en fm ni siquiera donde hay interferencias de ellas. Además cuando subo el volumen empieza a distorsionar el sonido. ¿Qué podría hacer?

P.D: las radios CD estan muy caras!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 22, 2009)

jeje, yo se lo q podes hacer amigo...

seguramente si tu coche es antiguo solo recibe radios en AM y no en FM, (lo digo pq conozco el auto de mi hermano)

la transmision de Am es muy mala para sonido, por eso distorciona y toda la bola.

si lo q buscas es usar tu mp3 en tu cohe. simplemente yo me daria un poco de maña y haria lo siguiente:

1) saca todo el equipo q tiene y q vos hiciste.
2) hacete un amplificador stereo con 1 TDA2005 (cada canal tira 12watts de potencia muy buena calidad)
3) conectas tu mp3 a un jack plug stereo de 3,5mm y listo.

t dejo el circuito del tda2005, en las entradas soldale cable blindado y el jack.

este esquema tiene pre, pero tu mp3 no lo necesita, asi q podes eliminarlo.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 22, 2009)

Si tu equipo no tiene una entrada, y vos no querés "meter mano", hay unos adaptadores para casetera (es decir reproductores de cinta) básicamente son bobinas (similares a las del cabezal) que inducen el audio en cabezal del reproductor. Aunque es mas seguro y con calidad aceptable, es aburrido comprarlo y no construir ni tocar nada. 
Ahora si tenés mas conocimientos o no te importa la vida de tu reproductor es abrir la radio, buscar el amplificador, y conectar ahí el mp3.
Si no escuchas los caset o la radio también podes armarte un amplificador para conectarlo directamente a los parlantes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2009)

mi recomendacion es ahorrar un poco de plata e invertirla en un estereo de carro, es lo minimo, otra son las opciones de electrodan y dj draco

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Lo de Electrodan me parece muy superior a la solución de Draco, y la recomendación de Tacatomon no está de más.

Ahora, la distorsión puede venir de un problema con los parlantes, que no sean capaces de soportar la (quizá poca) potencia que manda el estéreo. Si no hay problemas en los parlantes, quedan tres opciones: mala alimentación (poca batería o mal filtrado, o ambas cosas), poca calidad del estéreo o problemas en los cables que llevan el audio. 

Por otro lado, si no llega la señal de FM, quizá ande mal el emisor. ¿Lo probaste en otro auto con buenos resultados?

Saludos


----------



## xeroki90 (Feb 23, 2009)

yo supongo que el emisor de fm no da buena señal y estoy por abrirlo y amplificarle la señal... a finales de esta semana lo desmontare y os pondré por aqui para que podamos ver lo que le retocamos.gracias a todos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Ockham te cortaría en pedacitos con su famosa navaja.

Probá el emisor en otro auto y fijate si funciona bien. Podés incluso probarlo en tu misma casa, con una fuente de 12V y una radio.
Si eso no anda, entonces sí pasá a desarmarlo.
La primera etapa -la de diagnóstico- es la más aburrida, pero imprescindible. Si desarmás algo que anda, y al hacerlo lo rompés, estás en un problema doble. Ahora tenés que arreglar lo que se haya roto y el problema original.
Por otro lado, un emisor de radio maneja frecuencias muy altas, cosas que no se deben tocar si no se conocen bastante bien.

Ockham tenía razón en el siglo XIV... Y en el XXI.
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2009)

mi solucion es:

directa.

util.

buena potencia.

buena calidad.

sin complicacions, para q poner la señal del mp3 al transmisor de FM, luego al receptor de FM, luego al pre del carro, y luego al amplificador?

entienden? MP3 - transmisor - receptor - pre - amplificador - parlantes ....yo jamas haria semejante escandalo.

mi tema seria: MP3 - amplificador - parlantes.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> mi tema seria: MP3 - amplificador - parlantes.



Y plata, e ir a comprar los componentes, y trabajo de creación de un PCB, de ensamblado, de prueba del sistema nuevo, de instalación en el auto, y el tiempo que eso lleva... Y descarte de un sistema que quizá sólo tenía un condensador seco. 

¿Y si ni siquiera era un condensador y el problema era sólo un mal contacto en el estéreo original?
O peor aún para tu postura: ¿Si el problema es la batería agotada? El anterior no andaba. El nuevo tampoco, pero con mucho trabajo encima.

Falta el diagnóstico de la falla. Una vez hecho, se busca la solución.
Y la misma Navaja de Ockham aplica para tu postura.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.
Cacho 

Si tenes ganas desarma el emisor de FM  pero no vas a poder hacerle mucho.

Alternativas hay muchas pero cuanto estas dispuesto a gastar ?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola Fernando

Entiendo el significado de la cita (si no, estaría muy mal  )
No entiendo el sentido...
¿Me explicás?

Saludos


----------



## xeroki90 (Feb 24, 2009)

la verdad que quiero gastar poco... si es por retocar el emisor fm los componentes me salen gratis casi todos a no ser que me haga falta alguno extraño.


----------

